# Selling Large Train Collection and have some questions!



## joesmoeblue (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello, I am selling a large train collection for a friend whose family member died and left behind a trailer full of brass engines,building kits, books, parts, electrical components etc etc. We have been selling the brass engines on Ebay and they have been selling well. We are now trying to sell some of the building kits such as hobbytown of boston, athern, and some others. We ran into a particular building kit that a train collector told us was worth quite a bit. I'm wondering if anyone can tell us about this kit, its a SAN JUAN "2 STALL ENGINE HOUSE" 1/4" Scale Size 8X16. It comes in a green and white box. We just put it on Ebay and were wondering what kind of price we should look for. Anyways if anyone can help us on some of these models it would be of great help. If you want to view the product on ebay click on this URL. http://cgi.ebay.com/SAN-JUAN-2-STALL-ENGINE-HOUSE-1-4-Scale-Size-8X16_W0QQitemZ160304654124QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item160304654124&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

1/4 inch scale means it is 1:48 scale or O scale not HO. Rare is the most over used term on eBay. Rare does not mean valuable. Its a box of wood bit, cardboard bits, detail parts and a set of plans. I doubt anyone would even pay $125 for it. 

-Brian


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

But then it's Evil-Bay right altterrain?" Who know's what evil lurks out there? only the shadow know's" hee hee He's liable to get a gazzillion dollars for it on the Evil-Bay. The Regal http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## joesmoeblue (Dec 13, 2008)

*Ok, well I'm just telling you what I was told by a "train expert" so I'm just going by what people are telling me. Yeah to me its worth nothing, just like a babe ruth rookie card, its just a piece of paper with ink on it, but if someone wants to give me several thousand for it, then it becomes a "valuable item" to me and now represents money, not just a piece of paper.*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Kind of listen to what people tell you the highs and lows. Do what you feel is right if it's too high people will not bid, and if its in the right price range you will get bids. You will know within the last hour if your price was too high! "On any given day" they're you're trains do with them what you want!!! Ive had things that I thought would sell and didn't and I've had things that sold for way higher than I expected! What you need is a bidding war at the end in the last minute or two. But remember what I've said before Evil-Bay works best for buying not selling, as pretty much everyone who is looking on Evil-Bay is looking for a bargain, not to pay what something is really worth whether it's collector value, or actual value considering all the factors price, condition, value, collectability etc.!! The Regal Http://blueregal.angelfire.com/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well thats an old kit, $50 seams a good starter price, but most interested will lurk till the end then bid, lets see how much you get it for it.


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Here is what I would do. 
You already have nice pictures. 
Start the auction at $9.99 or $0.99, and let it go. As silly as it sounds, it is worth exactly what the last bidder chooses to put in. 
You'l likely get more than any other classifieds or online sales thing. My experience.... 
As much as folks hammer on ebay lately, for me it has still been the best avenue to get rid of things in a short fashion and get a fair amount of cash for it. 
What is a kit like this worth? Who knows! A lot of board and stick kits sit in trainshows for years. Unless you find that one person that really wants this kit, it's worth very little. Anyone who tells you what this is worth essentially tells you what they would ASK for... Doesn't mean they'd pay that much for it! As strange as that sounds. 

Martin


----------

